# Thinking of coming back to Tivo - Questions/Fios



## xboard07 (Dec 16, 2007)

I currently have the Fios Quantum set up with 1 DVR and 2 extenders. Been pretty happy with it until the last update.

I previously had a Tivo series 2 and a Tivo HD but ended up leaving for my cable companies multi room set up and then moved to Fios.

The Bolt really caught my eye and I'm thinking of getting a Bolt and 2 mini's but I have some questions.

1) If I understand correctly there is no monthly fee for the mini's. Does this apply whether I purchase through a retailer other than Tivo?

2) I would be using Moca for the minis as I am not wired for Ethernet and we are going to be building a house next year and moving so I have no intention of running Ethernet now. I understand the Bolt has built in Moca bridge but do I need to install a filter? I have read conflicting reports online saying that with Fios you don't need to install the Moca filter.

3) I am thinking of buying my own router and turning in my Verizon quantum gateway router. Would doing that affect my need to a Moca filter? I'm not really familiar with how Moca works.

Thanks!


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

xboard07 said:


> I currently have the Fios Quantum set up with 1 DVR and 2 extenders. Been pretty happy with it until the last update.
> 
> I previously had a Tivo series 2 and a Tivo HD but ended up leaving for my cable companies multi room set up and then moved to Fios.
> 
> ...


1) The new minis all come with lifetime included, the one's from non-Tivo sources are a bit cheaper.
2) You absolutely do not need a MoCA filter for Fios, MoCA Lan stops at the Fios ONT (Optical Network Terminal) but there may be some slight benefit to using one as they tend to reflect / strengthen the MoCA signal.
3) You can buy your own Gateway G1100 router from Verizon for $200+ or consider Ebay where they seem to be going in the $140 or less range. Using or not using a Verizon router has no effect on the issue of a MoCA filter, but because all Verizon Fios routers use MoCA natively and the G1100 uses MoCA 2.0 the same as the new Bolt.
There is much info on MoCA just google your questions, but basically, it uses the same coax cable as the TV signals. Some say it "piggybacks" on the coax but generally at higher frequencies than the TV signals. TV signals use frequencies lower than 1GHz, MoCA uses frequencies above 1GHz.


----------



## xboard07 (Dec 16, 2007)

fcfc2 said:


> 1) The new minis all come with lifetime included, the one's from non-Tivo sources are a bit cheaper.
> 2) You absolutely do not need a MoCA filter for Fios, MoCA Lan stops at the Fios ONT (Optical Network Terminal) but there may be some slight benefit to using one as they tend to reflect / strengthen the MoCA signal.
> 3) You can buy your own Gateway G1100 router from Verizon for $200+ or consider Ebay where they seem to be going in the $140 or less range. Using or not using a Verizon router has no effect on the issue of a MoCA filter, but because all Verizon Fios routers use MoCA natively and the G1100 uses MoCA 2.0 the same as the new Bolt.
> There is much info on MoCA just google your questions, but basically, it uses the same coax cable as the TV signals. Some say it "piggybacks" on the coax but generally at higher frequencies than the TV signals. TV signals use frequencies lower than 1GHz, MoCA uses frequencies above 1GHz.


Thanks for the info! Going to pick up a bolt this weekend


----------



## dmurphy (Jan 17, 2002)

xboard07 said:


> 1) If I understand correctly there is no monthly fee for the mini's. Does this apply whether I purchase through a retailer other than Tivo?
> 
> 2) I would be using Moca for the minis as I am not wired for Ethernet and we are going to be building a house next year and moving so I have no intention of running Ethernet now. I understand the Bolt has built in Moca bridge but do I need to install a filter? I have read conflicting reports online saying that with Fios you don't need to install the Moca filter.
> 
> 3) I am thinking of buying my own router and turning in my Verizon quantum gateway router. Would doing that affect my need to a Moca filter? I'm not really familiar with how Moca works.


1) yes. Lifetime for all.
2) No filter needed for FiOS. Necessary for any other standard cable provider though.

3) No need for a MoCA filter. You still need one device on your network to act as an Ethernet-to-MoCA Bridge. That can be the TiVo Bolt, IF you can get an Ethernet cable to it.

I will send you a private message momentarily. Might have a deal for you.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

dmurphy said:


> 1) yes. Lifetime for all.
> 2) No filter needed for FiOS. Necessary for any other standard cable provider though.
> 
> 3) No need for a MoCA filter. You still need one device on your network to act as an Ethernet-to-MoCA Bridge. That can be the TiVo Bolt, IF you can get an Ethernet cable to it.
> ...


In FiOS systems, it is usually more convenient to let the FiOS modem create the MoCA network so that the Bolt and minis only need to connect to the coax.


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

xboard07 said:


> Thanks for the info! Going to pick up a bolt this weekend


Let me know how it goes. I'm really interested in moving from Quantum VMS to Tivo.

Good Luck!!


----------



## xboard07 (Dec 16, 2007)

snerd said:


> In FiOS systems, it is usually more convenient to let the FiOS modem create the MoCA network so that the Bolt and minis only need to connect to the coax.


That's what I'm going to do...keep the Fios router.

So if I understand correctly I can hook up the Bolt and 2 Minis via coax cables and they will all be networked with the Moca network created by the Fios router and I won't be using Ethernet or wireless at all.


----------



## dmurphy (Jan 17, 2002)

xboard07 said:


> That's what I'm going to do...keep the Fios router.
> 
> So if I understand correctly I can hook up the Bolt and 2 Minis via coax cables and they will all be networked with the Moca network created by the Fios router and I won't be using Ethernet or wireless at all.


Exactly. It really is that simple. Love it when technology works!

If you want (or anyone else) to purchase your own quantum router instead of renting it from VZ, send me a private message. I have one to part with.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

If the router is connected to coax, it will create the moca network. Then all the devices can connect over that moca.


----------



## dmurphy (Jan 17, 2002)

snerd said:


> In FiOS systems, it is usually more convenient to let the FiOS modem create the MoCA network so that the Bolt and minis only need to connect to the coax.


It depends. In my case, I had a very specific reason to replace the Quantum gateway with my own pfSense router. So, I let my Roamio Plus act as the MoCA bridge and remove the Quantum gateway. But yes, usually, just using the FiOS router (not really a modem) act as the bridge is easiest.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The new FIOS routers use MoCA 2.0. I just got one delivered to me yesterday. Of course I told them not to send it but they did any way. And they sent me two cable cards I didn't ask for. Not looking forward to dealing with them.


----------

